# too powerful of pump



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i am wondering if it is possible to have a pump that pumps too many GPH and the wet/dry cant keep up.

i am getting an aqua clear 200 with my 150g tank and i beleive that Ash (TheFishCatcher) told me that the pump was rated for 3000 GPH. i will be pumping the water up about 4-5 feet though.

would this pump be okay? or....not?

i am suppose to be picking up the tank tonight so i kinda need to know today, thanks guys


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Yes thats too much. I have the same wet dry, with a 900 GPH pump (RIO 3100.
At 5' head im only getting like 500 GPH. 
But I think your pump is too large.

-ttldnial


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I would think if the flow rate is high enough the bacteria will not be able to live on the media, and yes thats a whole crap load too much

I suggest 8 times as a max with wet drys, with 5-6 being ideal


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats is way too much. I have a Mag drive 24 that pushs out 2400 gph and that is too strong for my 240g. You should get a smaller pump.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

alright...that is what i thought.

thanks. i was thinking to get a pump that pumps 750-900GPH @ around 5 ft.

that should be adequate filtration and not too powerful.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

JesseD said:


> that should be adequate filtration and not too powerful.


----------

